# Hey, SPTrains!



## Lownen (Mar 28, 2008)

Did you ever check into that Aztec frame and get a GP-40 working with sound??

http://www.aztectrains.com/pages/DCCFrames2.html

Just curious.


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

Those look farily nice, does the speaker mount in the fuel tank I prefer down facing, high bass speakers,and is there a spot to see through the cab windows from the picture it looks as if when you look into the cab window you would see a weight? just wondering?


----------

